# Turquoise Cebloplast FP



## drgoretex (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello, folks.  Thought I would put up a few pics of one I finished up yesterday.  Unlike most of my pens lately, this one was not a commissioned pen.  Just one I felt like making .  The material used here is a nice turquoise vintage cebloplast.  I made this one to post comfortably, and loaded it with a medium steel JoWo nib.































Thanks for looking - as always, comments and constructive criticism welcome.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice Ken! I love the shape. Very clean and elegant!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 15, 2011)

Knowing what a pain that material is to work with, I stand to congratulate you on a job well done.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 15, 2011)

Fantastic pen, Ken!  Love the vintage material, and your pen design!


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 15, 2011)

Ken,
Fanastic looking.  I really like the shape, goes well with the cebloplast.


----------



## Curly (Dec 15, 2011)

Outstanding.


----------



## mrburls (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice looking pen Ken. I know what it's like working from a thin slab of cebloplast like that. I like your design of pen also. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## bitshird (Dec 15, 2011)

Very clean pen, nice shape, and Cebloplast is a love hate or hate it so much I love it, material. I'm confused, but your pen is very nice and eye pleasing.


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 15, 2011)

A beauty! Love the kitless pens. Is that material the same as something called "Invisavue"? Looks like it.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks grey to me.  It also looks great.


----------



## renowb (Dec 15, 2011)

That is just Awesome!


----------



## EarlD (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a beautiful pen!  Nice work.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 15, 2011)

That pen looks great!  I have several slabs of that blue ice material and love it, especially when its done but I sure hate to work it.  Ive never turned anything that tested my patients like that stuff does.  (dulling the tools, clogging the sandpaper and melting).   Not an easy one to make but sure worth all of your efforts.  I would not let that one go.


----------



## drgoretex (Dec 15, 2011)

mrburls said:


> Very nice looking pen Ken. I know what it's like working from a thin slab of cebloplast like that. I like your design of pen also.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"


 


bitshird said:


> Very clean pen, nice shape, and Cebloplast is a love hate or hate it so much I love it, material. I'm confused, but your pen is very nice and eye pleasing.


 


JohnU said:


> That pen looks great! I have several slabs of that blue ice material and love it, especially when its done but I sure hate to work it. Ive never turned anything that tested my patients like that stuff does. (dulling the tools, clogging the sandpaper and melting). Not an easy one to make but sure worth all of your efforts. I would not let that one go.


 
Thanks very much.  Ya, the cebloplast is a challenge, but it has a nice feel to it.  

Ken


----------



## RichF (Dec 15, 2011)

Really nice pen Ken.  Very clean design.


----------



## CharlesH (Dec 15, 2011)

Fantastic workmanship! 

You know my philosophy, more wood less plastic! ;-) 

C

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## boxerman (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome pen.


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice. You've got another winner there.


----------



## wizard (Dec 16, 2011)

Ken, Beautiful pen and excellent work! Really like the shape of the ends.
Regards, Doc


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 16, 2011)

That sure is pretty.  I have got to get started on some kitless projects!


----------

